# Misc / Dat Files Taking Up Space



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

I was going through the memory usage on my phone and noticed i have a lot of files that fall under "MISC" (8777 total files) totalling 4.1GB. Is there anyway of knowing which of these files are required, or if any are just partial files and can be deleted? seems to be taking up a LARGE portion of my memory, and would love to clean it up.

thanks

*EDIT: guess i should have been more explicit -- running ICS MIUI (1.11.21 with ICS goodness thanks to ACE) and was using the stock MIUI File explorer that breaks down the files by their extension. *


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

what app are you using to analyze your memory? are you rooted?


----------

